# Need a smalkl HD



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I am looking for a 8 gig or so drive for a computer update. All I see in stores are hugh. I dont want to bog down the computer its speed is only 360 meg or so. Any good ideas?

I already used my DP one and havent been able to locae the other one, its lost I guess.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Do they have computer "Swap meets/Discount Shows" near where you live. They have them monthly where I live and you can find stuff like that pretty cheap (but of course it is used). I have a friend who any time he needs a new machine for his testing lab will stop by those places and spend about $100-200 on a 2 year old machine (adding memory and drive space for within that $200 price).


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

ebay!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Most decent sized cities have at least one computer shop that handles used parts. Again, you will be getting a used drive, but generally at a price to match. You might even get lucky and find one that still has a smaller drive in stock. You might try Computer Renaissance. They are more expensive, but you never know what one of them might have on hand.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks. I bought a couple things at that monroeville computer show. Both were rip offs and I havent been back. The sales folks greedily take your money but dont care that the disc inside the sealed carton was cracked when you opened it in your vehicle 5 minutes after you left. He said return it to the manufacturer

Hey just give me another one. Someone later came out of the crowd and said he cant return it and be glad you didnt try, they are very warm....

I insisted on my mney back I had charged it..


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

UBid.com is a big computer related auction place. My brother has bought 2 computers off the site over the past few years and was very satisfied. Auctions may be the only place if local computer shows aren't trustworthy?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I found a place selling 10 gig pulls cheap/ Thanks for all the help. I have bought things at hamfests but NEVER at dayton, I go east, dealer goes west and my money goes south. Dayton is a great place to buy sttuff that should have room for rent on the sticker. I bought a power supply once, guy said it was perfect. Turned ut transformer was fried and regulatr gone....

I get burned easily. I trust to many people


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Will 10 gigs work with your motherboard? I had an older motherboard that didn't like anything over 8 gigs.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You know, its amazing that 10 gigs is nothing anymore. Seems just like last year a 10 gig drive was huge. Now we have 200 gig drives and RAID arrays on personal computers...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I remember when the 100 meg drive was $100, and everyone loved that $1/meg was such a great deal.  But of course with OSes and Applications and data files getting bigger do we ever actually get a benefit or do we end up needing the increase to stay par.

Of course now that I have DSL, I download very large mpeg and MP3 files so my P4/2.4 GHz with 80GB drive is now half full, just like my 16GB drive from my PII/450 was half full with still image files and wav files.

Now if we could freeze SW tech, then we might really see the benefit of the hardware (Running Window 3.1 on a P4/2.5GHz would be soooooo fast)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm not sure I'm ready to go back to the Program Manager. :lol:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

A larger drive may not cost any more, and will usually be much faster because it's newer....


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Only if your motherboard/pci card supports it. If you have a slower ATA bus, then you'd not get any faster speeds.


----------

